
A black woman in tech makes $79,000 for every $100,000 a white man makes - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/4/15160924/silicon-valley-women-race-salary-companies-average-less-data-men-tech
======
DarkKomunalec
That's right, bicker amongst yourselves on who has it worse, while the owner
class makes off with most of the money. But remember, diversity is your
strength!

~~~
SNwaiga
The article isn't bickering, it's just stating the study's findings. What is
wrong with that?

------
9k52
Are they doing the same amount of work?

